# Ivona the Extremist



## Ivona (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello Everybody !!

My name is Ivona Ottenbreit , I am national, amateur Figure Athlete, sponsored by Extreme Nutrition, and I'm

writting to you from Aberdeen / Scotland.

I'm here to meet and help bodybuilding enthusiasts. Will be back shortly with some very interesting posts !

You can also find me on Ivonka - The Extremist | Facebook

Hope everybody's having great day!!

Ivona :wink:


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome Ivona, er, nice training belt, we all look forward to hearing more from you and seeing more of you too!


----------



## BurnsideNo1 (May 14, 2011)

Hi Ivona, nice to make your acquaintance


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome to the bum....sorry, I mean board...


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome to MC, guys think we're close to being outnumbered here, think we need to stick together


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Another extreme nutrition athlete joins muscle chat! Its good to have a fellow EXTREMIST on here!!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome to MC.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi Ivona, Liked you already


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

welcome to the board Ivona.....hope you are well?


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Ivona, great pic hope you're well.


----------



## Ivona (Dec 14, 2011)

PScarb said:


> welcome to the board Ivona.....hope you are well?


Hi Paul

I'm good thank you . Hope you're doing well. Nearly Xmas


----------



## Ivona (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you guys for your comments. I'll be showing more of myself soon. Too shy just now ;P


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Ivona said:


> Thank you guys for your comments. I'll be showing more of myself soon. *Too shy just now* ;P


hey Ivona, welcome 

sounds like you and dorsey have something in common 

other than the fact you both wear a weight belt..oh and a g string..


----------



## Ivona (Dec 14, 2011)

is it just dorsey and me wearing a g string on this chat??..lol


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Cal's more of a cami knickers kinda guy.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

bit vanilla for me doug, i`m more a 5 hole vinyl pants kinda guy..

Ivona it probly wouldnt be the first time we were all sitting round in our pants posting lol..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, definitely not. Sporting my leopard print one as we speak...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ivona said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> I'm good thank you . Hope you're doing well. Nearly Xmas


i am doing fine thanks, yes nearly that time to act like the Grinch  hope to see you at a show or two next year.....


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Ivona


----------

